# Brisbane River Short Necked Turtle



## cwtiger (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello all I have had some experience with turtles but not a great deal. I rescued a BRT today that was wondering on the road near our local park. He has alot of algae on his shell this is not the issue. He is alittle beaten up could be due to the recent water in the area I would have it a guess he was washed down a creek nearby and found his way out on the road. At some stage he has been held captive as he has two hole drilled in his shell which have been broken out. As a career for National Parks and a Reptile keeper I have the appropiate licence to keep him. He is about the size of a bread and butter plate maybe alittle bigger very hungry full of mud not now though after swimming around in bath tub. I have given him a feed of fresh live guppies from my outside pond, some crickets which he took from my fingers and a feed of lettuce. My question is should I try and find a cheap tank to keep him in until healthy enough to release and a suitable location be found or should I keep him in the pond to enjoy free range guppies by the hundreds. There is driftwood shelter plants and platform in the pond for the frogs so suitable enviorment for him. My concern is the guppies and him over eating. Before you all shot me down and say you should of left him where he was or return to the wild let me explain. I live in the surburbs there is no fresh clean suitable creeks nearby that would be a healthy home and certainly no other turtles for him. Second if I left him where he was he would of either been eaten hit by a car or killed by local kids.

Sorry to go on I am just trying to make sure that everyone understands that I am not a beginner who has not ideas and that I include as much information as possible I want to do the right thing by this guy. 
So therefore the question is house him in the pond with all the guppies or find a cheap tank to keep him in which obviously will not be kept outside in the sun.


----------



## Ausage (Jan 31, 2013)

In my mind important questions are: How big is your pond? Is it escape and predator proof? Are the water temperatures in the pond appropriate for the turtle? Finally, how much do you love your guppies?

For an indoor tank, a lot would depend on the size of the turtle? The general recommendations that I am used to working with is that we should provide 15 L of water / cm of shell length (10 gal US / inch). You will need to provide extensive filtration, double or triple the recommended filtration for an equivalent aquarium. (i.e. I use filters rated for a 175 gal fish tank on my 75 gallon turtle habitats.) UVB light is necessary for long term health, but for a few weeks or even months you can get by without, expecially if you can expose the turtle to direct sunlight for 15 to 30 minutes twice a week -- be careful about overheating.

I hope this of some help.


----------



## Xanthine (Jan 31, 2013)

If he looks like a previous captive, go get him identified as E. m. signata, an not one of the other subspecies. 

And if anyone's the type who complains that I'm using the old taxonomy, and not the new, then make sure it's the correct local.


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 1, 2013)

To answer the questions the pond is 8 foot by 8 foot by 2 foot. It is in a fenced off part of the yard nothing can get in or out unless you open the gate. There would be about 15 foot by 8 foot of land for him to wander. There are many many different types of bulbs growing as stated this area is frog and lizard friendly a safe haven for them to come eat bred or what ever they like to do. The guppies are there for the frogs and to keep mozzies larve away the question was will he gourge himself. The identification is correct as stated I am not a beginner I have cared for many turtles and other wildlife.
He is and proven by vet as I first said a male brisbane river short necked turtle he is about 25 yrs old he has been kept by someone who has drilled his shell and had him tethered which is against the law. He is underweight, very dry due to lack of water to swim in and in need of tlc and a good feed up.


----------



## Ausage (Feb 1, 2013)

The question I asked were mainly to identify the issues. From your description I see that you have already done that quite well. The pond sounds like an ideal location for him, certainly better than temporary accommodations in a small tank. As to whether or not he will gorge himself I wish I could answer but have very limited experience with Australian turtles. Our E. s. subglobosa will consume 90% of any fish I put into his habitat within the first 24 hours, but he is a juvenile and still growing. Since yours is underweight I would place him into the pond and see what happens, just be prepared to add more guppies as required.

Experience tells me that with clean water, an abundant diet and good light most turtles recover very, very well from years of neglect.


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 1, 2013)

Mr Turtle as the kids have dubbed him is doing okay. We put him in the pond and he chased the fish around for awhile got his fill and all is well. He is happily just cruising around. Vet seems to think that he will just eat what he wants and will not gorge himself. I am more than happy to go and purchase more guppies from the petshop for him if that what it takes to get him fighting fit for release. I have located a very nice safe manmade pond with other turtles the pond take at least 30mins to walk around so should be nice and big for him. There are alot of rockeries, logs, pipes and hidy holes. There is also signs of small feeder type fish for him to munch on.


----------



## eipper (Feb 2, 2013)

Actually most of the waterways around brisbane contain signata. I will bet there is a suitable waterway within 5 km of where you found that turtle. Males will often travel seemingly great distances across terrain from water in search of mates etc. I seriously doubt you can tell a broken out "drilled" hole from a jagged shell injury from a fall etc.


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 2, 2013)

I will let my vet know that she is incorrect regarding the matter that the shell has been drilled and then it has broken out. That a fall can make perfect round holes and a line resembling where the tether has broken. Thankyou for the correction my apologises


----------



## Reptilez123 (Feb 2, 2013)

just a tip if you have any local pond or creeks near you , you should try catching mosquito fish to feed the turtle and help save money instead of buying guppies from pet stores


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tip I know the ones that you mean well I think that I do the are skinny brown fish that grow a couple of centremeters long. Found swimming in groups in fresh water ways. I will go and catch him some tomorrow.


----------

